# Koerner's Bosch and Bruegel (Breughel)



## Extollager (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting this.







Reviewed here:

Bosch and Bruegel review – more gripping than a thriller

Bosch and Bruegel: From Enemy Painting to Everyday Life

I've enjoyed the art of Breughel the Elder throughout my adult life.  There is a poster of the Fall of the Rebel Angels on my campus office wall.  News from the real world.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 5, 2017)

Do it! The _Fall of the Rebel Angels_ is great. I particularly like the demon that looks like half-walrus, half-meatball. The face and robe of the big angel on the left, who seems to be being threatened with a watermelon, is fantastic. A bit of a debt to Bosch there, I think.

I look at Bruegel's pictures quite a lot when writing the fantasy novel, and my usual way of thinking is that if his peasants do it, so will mine.

It's hard to remember now, but before the internet you very rarely saw this kind of painting unless you were definitely interested in art (a few of the early Warhammer artists were probably influenced as well). Bosch and Brugel are very much part of the pop culture now, but I remember seeing _The Triumph of Death_ in a book as a child and being pretty disturbed by it.


----------

